# Tcba Tournament Schedule 2007



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I want to thank everyone who made the TCBA Catfish club tournaments a success this year. we had a GREAT season, with more anglers then ever before and a very competitive points championship, the "CLASSIC" was a AWESOME success and i couldnt have done it without all of the die hard members of the club.............THANKS GUYS !!!  

I will be posting the new 2007 schedule on this post within a week or two and hope to see EVERYONE back next year !!! i will be posting the new gamefish and catfish schedule both !!!  

Brian
TCBA President


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I cant wait for next year...We will have to start fishing some of the Atwood bass tourneys too out of my new boat!!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

new boat? i might have a 2 man bass boat for sale in a couple weeks


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Alan I just got a 16ft Alumacraft....You should fish some of the TCBA Gamefish tournaments they are alot of fun and where you fish I know you could catch some nice ones!!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Brian, whene you get your schedules posted, I'll put them on our web site also.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

April 14th-----Tusc River-----Double Points
April 28th-----Tusc River
May 12th-----Tusc River-----Double Points
May 26th-----Tusc River
June 9th-----Tusc River-----Double Points
June 23rd-----Tusc River
July 7th-----Tusc River-----Double Points
July 21st-----Tusc River
August 4th-----Tusc River-----Double Points
August 18th-----Tusc River
September 1st-----Tusc River-----Double Points
September 15th-----Tusc River
September 29th-----Tusc River
October 13th-----Tusc River-----Double Points
October 27th-----Tusc River
November 10th-----Tusc River-----CATFISH CLASSIC-----Double Points

This IS the 2007 Schedule, i know it will NOT please everyone

Brian
TCBA PRESIDENT


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Jeff for the help !!! Good LUCK with your club !!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

April 7th-----Double Points
April 21st
May 5th-----Double Points
May 19th
June 2nd-----Double Points
June 16th
June 30th
July 14th-----Double Points
July 28th
August 11th-----Double Points
August 25th
September 8th-----Double Points
September 22nd
October 6th-----Double Points
October 20th
November 3rd-----Double Points


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just a reminder IF there is anyone on here that is interested in fishing the TCBA cat tournaments, we are only taking the first 40 people who sign up for points. if you would like to join pm me or post here and i will get your info and save you a spot for the 2007 season. we will probably fill the spots soon, anyone who signed up last year is allowed to return so when we reach 40 counting last years members we are done taking NEW members.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry about this taking so long, but I finally got your schedule up on our site. You can check it our here. Let me know if you want to add or change anything.

Jeff


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

neocats1 said:


> Sorry about this taking so long, but I finally got your schedule up on our site. You can check it our here. Let me know if you want to add or change anything.
> 
> Jeff


You could correct the spelling of "Tuscarawas"  !! I'm sure it was just a typo but I had to say something! Thanks for the promo Jeff.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Some people are just so picky. It's done. And don't start hating me for a typo.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

The typo has been fixed. My apologies, it was not done on purpose. Both cathfish and gamefish tournaments are posted. Maybe you'll get some new competition.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

LOL......Hopefully some of the TCBA guys can make it to the NEO Cats Tourneys too...Id really like to fish the Atwood on for sure...


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

I've already requested Aug. 25th off from work for the NEO Cats tourney at atwood. Figure I have to fish at least one tourney where I can use the boat. Now I just have to find that partner to help me out!

Jeff - I wasn't hating just wanted to let you know! Website looks much more professional without typos.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Snoball,
I was only joking about that. But I did fix it right away. I should have previwed my work first.

Anyways, if you can't find a partner for atwood, let me know.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

THANKS again NEO for the help !!! i MIGHT fish that one with Joe only thing is id have to leave around 4 am to make it to work and that might violate your rules ???


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

No, leaving early is not a rule violation as long as I am notified before leaving and if returning, as soon as you get back. I know someone will want to go to a store or something. I just want to prevent the possibility or people fishing at other places as much as I can. I shouldn't have a problem with that though.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Brian, That might violate the rules of my boat!!  Not that it will matter much if we have the same luck as we do at the river tourneys ( :S )!! Hope this year turns out better than last as far as catching fish. I can't ask for much more as far as the points standings went!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

If possible I will be fishing the one at atwood out of my New boat that I got for christmas, I still have alot of work to do to it to get it set up the way I want but by that time I will have it set up for sure!


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

You keep on a dreamin' about having that boat set up by Aug. I've been workin on mine for over 5 years and still ain't done. Everytime you think you got it right....... "maybe if I change this or add that" pops into your head! There's a reason that "boat" stands for "break out another thousand". Just the set up will nickle and dime you for a good long time!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Oh yaeh Im suer it will take a while and take some cash as well...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

we currently have 30 spots FILLED for the 2007 seson IF anyone is interested dont wait too much longer all of the spots will be FILLED SOON !!!


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Brian, Any word on the plaques from 2006 yet? Just curious when we might see them and have the 2007 meeting!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

this is gonna be a exciting year for the TCBA , we recently got a MAJOR sponsor for our tournaments for the 2007 season and we will be giving out more prizes and cash to the members of our club !! i cant wait for the 2007 season to start !!!!!! i wont mention the sponsors name on here (not sure if im allowed but it is a MAJOR fishing supply company) they think we have a unique thing with our bankfishermens tournaments and were eager to sponsor our club !!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sounds good Brian. I will try to make a few this year. A lot of our dates are the same.


----------

